# school admission docs



## snjm (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all, 
I have 2 daughters (6.5 years and 3 years) - Old daughter attended year 1 already in my country. 
What docs are required for school admission 2010/2011?
Can I register before my arrival in August?
Can I register for daycare for my young 3 years daughter?
what are best schools in Markham ?

Thanks..


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

snjm said:


> Hi all,
> I have 2 daughters (6.5 years and 3 years) - Old daughter attended year 1 already in my country.
> What docs are required for school admission 2010/2011?
> Just evidence that you are allowed to live/work in Canada
> ...


Good Luck.


----------

